# Is This A Mead Ranger?



## OldRider (Jul 2, 2009)

I found this old girl on trash day in an alley near my home. The headbadge says its a Ranger and on another bike forum they pegged it as a Mead Ranger from the 20's or 30's. It was complete with generator head and tail light and a Wright saddle. Missing is the chain guard and handlebar grips. What sort of grips were used in this era? Just your regular old plastic ones? Also,if indeed this is a Mead does anyone know where to get a chainguard?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 2, 2009)

meade should be on the badge. there is no chain gauard and the seat and fender looks like english.. need better picks for id. amazing what is considered trash.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 2, 2009)

I wish folks around here had trash like that


----------



## sam (Jul 3, 2009)

looks like a Canadian CCM bike
The Mead compamy did have factories in England and sold english mead bikes.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 3, 2009)

I thought of the CCM Ranger too, but I have 1940 CCM Rambler and it has CCM stamped out in the chain ring, this Ranger does not. Sorry I can't post a better pic, daughter took the camera home. Thanks for your input folks.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 3, 2009)

On second thought you just might be correct......I found this picture on www.oldroads.com. The chain ring is almost identical to mine and not stamped CCM.


----------



## JNichol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks similar to the bike I just picked up. What kind of hub does it have? It could be an eaton's glider if it is a Perry. They also came with the Wright saddles. Attached is a picture of mine.


----------



## OldRider (Jul 12, 2009)

From what I can see there is absolutely no marking on the hub, all I see is "patent Pending" thats all. I do have a CCM with a Perry hub, and Perry is stamped on the coaster brake arm, not on the Ranger.


----------



## JNichol (Jul 15, 2009)

I am all out of ideas for you. I wish I could be more help. 

J


----------



## sensor (Jul 15, 2009)

looks to be a ccm massey.
i couldnt get the picture of it(old topic that was locked but heres a link) 
http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=3459&start=0
compare it to yours....all the lugs are the same,drop outs as well,im sure theres some one more knowledgeable about the canadian bikes though(hopefully theyll chime in sometime)...
nice bike


----------



## JNichol (Jul 15, 2009)

It looks like he has it for sale. Here is the link.

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...y-Custom-Balloon-Tire-Bike-W0QQAdIdZ138263355

Old Rider you should contact him. I have spoken with him and he is knowledgeable about older Canadian bikes. 

J


----------



## OldRider (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats right where I'm at, Winnipeg! Thanks so much for the info and all the help. I've narrowed it down to a CCM or Eatons bike.I've removed the headlight and the tail light, they were not original to the bike,added some time after I think. I've got it all apart, its getting alot of TLC, grease,bearings, oil and new rubber. Not touching that faded paint with a 10 foot pole, it shows its age and its beautiful


----------



## OldRider (Sep 23, 2009)

Believe it or not I found out the whole history on this Ranger. I decided  the other day I would ride the bike back to the house where I found the Ranger in the trash and show them what I had done with it. They were really nice folks and amazed that the bike was roadworthy again, they had recently purchased the house and found the bike hanging in the rafters of the garage attic. They gave me the name of the elderly gentleman they had purchased the house from and directed me to our local seniors home. I went to visit him and he told me that he had gone along with his father in the mid thirties to purchase this bike at Hudson Bay Company, the price had been $28.95, he remembered that clearly. In 1948 when he got married and purchased a car he hung the Ranger in the rafters of that garage, he had always said if he ever had a son he would take the bike down  and let it be ridden again.As it turned out he had 3 daughters and no sons so the bike was left in the rafters from 1948 till summer 2009. He couldn't believe that his bike was seeing the road again.....I made his day, he was so happy. Of all the vintage bikes I've had this is the first one I found the history on, I thought it was great!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 24, 2009)

This is a fantastic story thanks for sharing and please post some updated pictures of the bike. Did you happen to get a pic with the original owner and bike together when you visited him?


----------



## pelletman (Sep 28, 2009)

The history is what it is all about!


----------



## OldRider (Sep 29, 2009)

markivpedalpusher said:


> This is a fantastic story thanks for sharing and please post some updated pictures of the bike. Did you happen to get a pic with the original owner and bike together when you visited him?




I wish I had had my camera along when I visited him but sadly I did not, really regret that!Heres a pic of what the Ranger looks like now. I changed absolutely nothing except the tires and tubes. With grease and TLC the Ranger survived


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 30, 2009)

*i really like those double bar ccms*

anyone got one they might want to part with


----------



## Bevin (Oct 1, 2009)

Old Rider - I have a 1948 CCM coaster which is in similar condition that yours was when you found it. What did you do to get the painted finish to look like it does now without wrecking it?


----------



## OldRider (Oct 1, 2009)

I did absolutely nothing to it except thoroughly wash it down with good old soap and water and a bit of degreaser around the hub and crank.You must remember this bike hung in the rafters of an uninsulated garage bearing the heat of summer and cold in the winter for 61 years. The color was navy blue with tan pinstriping around the painted rims, the red that you see on the upper bar is exposed primer, the undercoat from the mid 30s. You can't replicate a finish that mother nature made Good luck with your CCM, its a very worthwhile project, post pictures please, would love to see it!


----------

